# x-bionic SymFrame Bike Jacket



## Alpenrebell (12. Juni 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen hier bei Mtb,

habe beim Bike-Festival in Riva letztes Jahr zum ersten mal die Jacke von X-bionic gesehen und war von Anfang an begeistert.

War damals schon auf der Suche nach einer All in One Jacke.
Die  zum einen leicht ist, als Windjacke und auch als Regenjacke verwendet werden kann. 
Dann finde ich sie und sie ist erst ab Mai 2009 lieferbar
Meine Freund haben Jacken von Löffler oder Gore Tex die mich bei weiten nicht so überzeugt haben.
Aber genug von dem vergleich soll jeder selber entscheiden was er besser findet.
Mein Problem ist nun das auf der Herstellerseite die Jacke in ganz anderen Farben dargestellt wie sie im Laden zu kaufen sind.
Die Testjacke war in Lime (grün) und auf der Herstellereite ist sie in Lime/ black abgebildet und x anderen Farben abgebildet.

Leider hab ich die Jacke bis jetz nur in rot oder schwarz gefunden im Netz.
Habe auch schon versucht über die PR Abteilung in München oder in der Schweiz wo auch eine Niederlassung ist was in erfahrung zu bringen leider ohne Ergebnis.
Ach ja und auf eine Anfrage direckt auf der Webseite warte ich auch schon über eine Woche.
Eigentlich sollte ich mir eine andere Jacke kaufen.
Meine letzte hoffnung setzt ich nun auf dieses Forum.
Hoffentlich weiss hier wenigstens was.

Gruß aus Altötting 

der Alpenrebell


----------



## Jocki (12. Juni 2009)

Bevor Du dir Gedanken über die Farbe der Jacke machst probier sie mal. Ich hatte sie schon an und der Schnitt der Bikejacke ist ne Katastrophe. Viel zu kurz und am rumpf zu weit. Mein Händler wird wohl alle Jacken zum Hersteller zurückschicken, bis jetzt hat die Jacke noch keinem Kunden gepasst. Die Laufjacke (gibts laut Katalog auch in lime) soll vom Schnitt besser sein. Die soll demnächst in die Läden kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpenrebell (13. Juni 2009)

Hallo Jocki, danke für deine schnelle Antwort.
Habe die Testjacke probiert und die hat super gepast. Aber du hast recht ich sollte die Orginal Jacke mal probieren weil die ganz anders in Produktion gegangen ist. Da kann es gut möglich sein das mir der neue Schnitt nicht zu sagt. Werde mal nach  Bad Reichenhall zum Sport Müller fahren und die Jacke testen.Der hat diese in verschiedenen Größen  angeblich auf Lager.


----------



## Jocki (13. Juni 2009)

Jo, der hat sie da. Der möcht sie nämlich zurückschicken. Der Stadler in Hammerau hat sie auch da.


----------



## Alpenrebell (15. Juni 2009)

Danke Jocki dann weis ich jetzt ja wo ich die Tage mal die Jacke probieren kann.


----------



## Alpenrebell (15. Juni 2009)

Hat schon wer Erfahrung mit der Jacke im Einsatz?


----------



## Bike_Bartel (15. Juni 2009)

Hi, bin eigentlich nur Leser in diesem Forum. bin aber schon vor längerer Zeit auf einen Testbericht gestoßen, der zu diesem Thema passt. Selbst hab ich die Jacke nicht getestet!

http://www.schymik.de/wordpress/?p=243

Hoffe das hilft dir weiter!


----------



## Alpenrebell (16. Juni 2009)

Schon verdamt komisch da machen die Wahnsinns viel Marketing auf den Bike Festivals und in den Zeitschriften und trotzdem gibts anscheinend keinen der sich die Jacke gekauft hat. Was ist mit Testern? Die bei x-bionic haben doch vor kurzem auf der Webseite zum Testen ihrer Bekleidung aufgerufen. Wenn man sich Registriert und gezogen wird kann man ein Monat kostenlos Jacke, Hose und Trikot testen. 
War wer von euch bei den glücklichen?
Gruß

Alpenrebell


----------



## GustavS (19. Juni 2009)

Alpenrebell schrieb:


> Schon verdamt komisch da machen die Wahnsinns viel Marketing auf den Bike Festivals und in den Zeitschriften und trotzdem gibts anscheinend keinen der sich die Jacke gekauft hat. Was ist mit Testern? Die bei x-bionic haben doch vor kurzem auf der Webseite zum Testen ihrer Bekleidung aufgerufen. Wenn man sich Registriert und gezogen wird kann man ein Monat kostenlos Jacke, Hose und Trikot testen.
> War wer von euch bei den glücklichen?
> Gruß
> 
> Alpenrebell



Ja, ich habe so eine Mail bekommen und wusste nicht wirklich, ob ich denen einfach so mein Geld geben soll. Aber eigentlich werde ich wohl doch mal probieren, Neugier siegt über Geiz, und dann mal prüfen, ob X-B so viel besser als Gore (Jacke), Sugoi (Short) und Craft (U-Shirt) ist.

Hatte die Jacke im letzten Jahr in Willingen kurz getestet. Die Geschichte mit den Schweißtropfen auf der Innenseite (bei Gore ja, bei X-B nein) stimmt wirklich. Nur fraglich, wie die Größen in der endgültigen Fassung ausfallen. (Ich werde berichten...)


----------



## Alpenrebell (19. Juni 2009)

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt welche erfahrungen du mit der Jacke und den anderen Klamotten von x-bionic sagst.
Hoffentlich schreibst du bald mal deine ersten eindrücke.


----------



## garbel (22. Juni 2009)

Ist ja putzig. Ich habe noch vor einem Vierteljahr beim Hersteller angefragt, wann die Jacke denn nun lieferbar sei. Als Antwort kam, die Jacke hängt voraussichtlich im Herbst/Winter 09/10 in den Läden.

In der gleichen Zeit ergab eine Anfrage bei einem Händler, es wäre noch gar nicht klar, ob diese Jacken überhaupt hergestellt werden (aus welchen Gründen auch immer und woher der Händler seine Infos hatte, wer weiß).

Dann ist die Jacke im Juni auf einmal bei einem Händler lieferbar, hat aber andere Farben als auf der Webseite.

Alles etwas nebulös.

Ich brauche bis Juli auch noch 'ne anständige Regenjacke und hatte mich schon auf die Showers Pass Elite 2.0 eingeschossen. Hm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jocki (22. Juni 2009)

@garbel: Die Jacke sieht gut aus- kannte ich noch gar nicht.

Kauf die Dir doch mal, würd mich interessieren wie die so ist.


----------



## garbel (22. Juni 2009)

Ich glaube, das mach ich sogar. Die versenden weltweit, akzeptieren PayPal und von der Qualität der Showers Pass-Klamotten hört man nur Gutes. Außerdem soll die Event-Membrane Gore-Tex überlegen sein. Und der Kurs ist auch günstig


----------



## garbel (23. Juni 2009)

Jocki schrieb:


> Kauf die Dir doch mal



Ok, hab ich jetzt gemacht  Da ich sie in KW 29 brauche, hab ich vorher angefragt, wie lange der Versand nach Good Old Germany dauert. Angeblich 6-10 Tage, mit "United States Postal Service Priority International", was sich schonmal ziemlich wichtig anhört 

Bezahlt hab ich über PayPal, lt. diesem ich umgerechnet mit Versand 192 Euro (260 USD) abgelascht habe. Gar nicht schlecht, wenn ich bedenke, daß eine vergleichbare Jacke von Vaude stolze 300 Euro kosten soll.

Ich bin gespannt, ob da jetzt noch Einfuhrumsatzsteuer und Zoll dazukommt.


----------



## Phil-Joe (24. Juni 2009)

Der zollfreie Warenwert liegt doch bei irgendwas um die 400 bis 450â¬ oder irre ich mich da. Kam ja in den letzten Monaten des Ã¶fteren im TV bei diversen "Dokus". Sollte von daher kein Problem werden bzw. keine Zusatzkosten verursachen.


----------



## Raylinth (25. Juni 2009)

X-Bonic veranstaltet doch gerade eine große Testaktion, bei der kannst du die Sachen gegen eine Schutzgebühr (50% des Kaufpreises) Probieren und nach einem Zeitraum von 3 Wochen entscheiden ob man Sie weitnutzen möchte (zum erworbenen Preis) oder ob man Sie zurückgibt.
Da kostet die Jacke z.B. 125

Hab leider den Link hier an der Arbeit nicht parat....


----------



## Alpenrebell (25. Juni 2009)

Hallo Raylinth,

für die Testaktion konnte man sich vor paar Wochen anmelden und mit viel Glück wurde man ausgelost.
Man konnte dann die Bekleidung für 4-5 Wochen kostenlos Testen.
Habe mich damals auch gemeldet aber ich war leider nicht bei den Glücklichen zum Testen dabei.
Wenn du einen anderen Link hast als die x-bionic Webseite bitte einstellen.

Gruß aus Altötting


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpenrebell (26. Juni 2009)

So habe heute mal in Bad Reichenhall die Jacke probiert.  
Leider mußte auch ich feststellen das die Jacke wie mir schon Jocki schon geschrieben hat ganz ganz anders in der Größe ausfällt wie die Testjacken die es zu den Bikefestivals zum Testen gab. Habe eigentlich Größe M aber nicht mal die Jacke mit Größe L hat gepasst. Viel zu kurz und ist mehr was für Zwerge. Würde mal sagen die Größe Entspricht in Deutschland S oder so. Zu mir bin 183 groß und habe normale 77Kg. Also weder dick noch dünn. 
Also unmöglich für die meisten.
Bei meinem zweiten Versuch bei Fahrrad Stadler wurde mir dann auch gesagt das sie die ganzen Jacken wieder zu rück an den Hersteller geschickt haben weil sie eingfach keinen gepast haben.
Da kann man nur sagen X- Bionic jetzt aber mal schnell Gas geben und was passendes auf den Markt bringen sonst seid ihr wirklich die letzten Interessenten auch noch los.
Wenn ich das alles so sehe glaub ich auch nicht mehr das die anderen Produkte besser sind. 
Liege ich da falsch?
Könnt ihr mir ja schreiben wenn ihr da schon einige Erfahrung gemacht habt.
Bis demnächst


----------



## GustavS (26. Juni 2009)

Alpenrebell schrieb:


> Leider mußte auch ich feststellen das die Jacke wie mir schon Jocki schon geschrieben hat ganz ganz anders in der Größe ausfällt wie die Testjacken die es zu den Bikefestivals zum Testen gab. Habe eigentlich Größe M aber nicht mal die Jacke mit Größe L hat gepasst. Viel zu kurz und ist mehr was für Zwerge. Würde mal sagen die Größe Entspricht in Deutschland S oder so. Zu mir bin 183 groß und habe normale 77Kg. Also weder dick noch dünn.
> Also unmöglich für die meisten.



Da bin ich ja mal auf meine Lieferung gespannt. War einer der Ausgelosten  und habe alle Teile in L bestellt. Nun bin ich aber 1,84 (mit langem Oberkörper), ob das zusammengeht, werde ich Euch dann demnächst berichten.


----------



## JHDVi (26. Juni 2009)

Hallo
Soll noch diese Woche mein Testpaket bekommen.
Bin 180 bei etwa77-79 Kg und habe L bestellt.

Mir kommt es vor wie wenn die gerade Geld brauchen und sich das so vorfinanzieren.
Das Geld einer Jacke kommt dann irgendwann zurück.


----------



## polo (26. Juni 2009)

JHDVi schrieb:


> Hallo
> Soll noch diese Woche mein Testpaket bekommen.
> Bin 180 bei etwa77-79 Kg und habe L bestellt.
> 
> ...



glaube ich nicht. das ganze ist eine gut funktionierende werbemaßnahme.


----------



## JHDVi (26. Juni 2009)

Na, hoffe dass ich wenigstens die rote Jacke bekomme, und die Hose und das FenecShirt passt.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Sitz der neuen Hose?


----------



## Alpenrebell (26. Juni 2009)

Würe dir auf jeden Fall zur Größe XL raten bei der Jacke sonst passt die ganz bestimmt nicht.


----------



## JHDVi (26. Juni 2009)

schon zu spät
Oder kann man das Testzeug umtauschen.


----------



## Bike_Bartel (26. Juni 2009)

Ja, ich hab auch gehört, dass die Jacken ziemlich eng geschnitten sind! Soll angeblich ja mit den Funktionen zusammenhängen! Also ich werd sicher eine Nummer größer bestellen! Das mit den Schweißtropfen funktioniert wirklich? Cool, hätt ich nicht geglaubt! Weiß jemand wo's das zu kaufen gibt?


----------



## Alpenrebell (26. Juni 2009)

Ja das mit den Schweißtropfen funktioniert wirklich. Kann ich nur empfehlen.
Genial ist auch die Funktion bei Regen.
Zu kaufen gibt es die Jacke z.b. beim Roseversand oder beim Zweirad Stadler.


----------



## Bike_Bartel (29. Juni 2009)

Hey Alpenrebell,
vielen Dank für die Info! Was meinst du mit "genial ist auch die Funktion bei Regen" ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JHDVi (29. Juni 2009)

wie lange hat es gedauert bis die Testsachen gekommen sind.
Ich warte schon ne Woche.

Wie soll man da ausgiebig testen?


----------



## Alpenrebell (29. Juni 2009)

Hi Bike Bartel,

habe damit die Nano Technologie der Symframefaser gemeint. Echt klasse dieses Jackenmaterial.  ZumTest hatte ich es mal unter einen Wasserstrahl gehalten und muß sagen das absolut nix durch gegangen ist. Bei Regen ist es auch absulut dicht und trotzdem Atmungsaktiv.


----------



## Alpenrebell (29. Juni 2009)

Hi Bike Bartel,

meinte natürlich die Symbionicfaser.


----------



## GustavS (29. Juni 2009)

JHDVi schrieb:


> wie lange hat es gedauert bis die Testsachen gekommen sind.
> Ich warte schon ne Woche.



Bei mir sind es heute 10Tage...


----------



## Alpenrebell (3. Juli 2009)

*was für ein Schock.....***
ich war so Überzeugt von der Testjacke die ich beim Bikefestival in Riva Probiert habe und nun das.
Was haben die aus der super Jacke gemacht?
Der Schnitt der Jacke Wahnsin.
Habe normal Größe M und diese Jacke brauche ich in XXL.
Bin groß, schlank, lange Arme.
Die Jacke ist zu kurz, oben enganliegend und besonders blöd ist das sie unten um labrig ist das heißt es zieht immer rein.
Leider kein Seilzug!
Das Material der Jacke hat überhaupt nix mehr mit der Testjacke zu tun.
Bei der Test Jacke ist das Wasser abgeperlt (Nanoeffeckt).
Was bei der hier nicht mehr der Fall ist.
So nun zum Test:
Habe heute meine neue Jacke mal eben 10 Minuten im Gewitterregen getestet.
Meine Poloshirt war bereits nach ein paar Minuten total nass.
Von wegen Regenjacke und was weiss ich alles.
Kannst total vergessen.
Als Windjacke O.K. aber alles andere vergiß es.
Stelle mal ein paar Fotos ein damit ihr seht wie es nach 10 Minuten Regen aussieht.
Fazit: nicht Kaufen ist sein Geld nicht wert. Für 250.- Euro zu teuer zumal es nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Bike_Bartel (6. Juli 2009)

Wow, das ist mal ein feedback  ... war am wochenende mit einem freund  biken. Der hat die jacke auch gekauft (mutig  ) und hat allerdings nur gutes darüber berichtet ... hmmmm?
Kann es sein, dass es mehrere Versionen von der Jacke gibt? Produktionsfehler? Das ganze wird ja richtig interessant! Halt uns auf dem laufenden, falls du antwort von denen bekommst!


----------



## GustavS (6. Juli 2009)

JHDVi schrieb:


> wie lange hat es gedauert bis die Testsachen gekommen sind. Ich warte schon ne Woche.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei mir sind es heute 17 Tage ...


----------



## JHDVi (6. Juli 2009)

Bin mal auf meine Jacke gespannt.
Immer noch nicht da.

Alpenrebell:Hast Du Deine Test Erfahrungen schon an X-Bionic gesendet und nachgefragt warum alles anders ist ?


----------



## xbionic (6. Juli 2009)

Sehr geehrter Alpenrebell,

wir von X-BIONIC sind auf Ihren Beitrag aufmerksam geworden. Feedback unserer Kunden ist uns wichtig, deshalb auch die zahlreichen Testaktionen unter dem Motto âNichts ist ehrlicher als die eigene Erfahrungâ. Durch unzÃ¤hlige gefahrene Kilometer unserer Testteilnehmer und dem daraus resultierenden, fundierten Feedback stimmen wir unsere Produkte genau auf die BedÃ¼rfnisse unserer Kunden ab.

Sie konnten sich bereits beim Bike-Festival in Riva von der spitzenmÃ¤Ãigen FunktionalitÃ¤t der X-BIONIC SymFrame Bike Rain Jacket Ã¼berzeugen und haben dies mit einem Kauf honoriert. Im Vergleich zu diesem Prototypen wurden, nach dem oben erklÃ¤rten Prozess, einige kleine Modifikationen am Schnitt vorgenommen, die den Aerodynamik-Fit optimierten. An der FunktionalitÃ¤t, sprich Wasserfestigkeit und AtmungsaktivitÃ¤t, wurde nichts verÃ¤ndert, da alle von der Ãberlegenheit der einzigartigen symbionicâ¢ Membrane Ã¼berzeugt waren und ihr Bestnoten ausstellten.

Aufgrund Ã¼berragender, neutralen Testergebnisse haben wir bis dato weltweit enorme StÃ¼ckzahlen der SymFrame Bike Rain Jacket verkauft und nur positive RÃ¼ckmeldungen unserer Kunden erhalten. Deshalb kann in diesem Fall nur von einer Ausnahme gesprochen werden, die wir aber mit Sicherheit strengstens Ã¼berprÃ¼fen werden. Um hÃ¶chste Produktstandards zu gewÃ¤hrleisten, werden X-BIONIC Produkte in unseren eigenen Labors entwickelt und hinsichtlich der verwendeten Materialen genauestens untersucht. Bevor die Jacken final in den Handel gegeben werden, fÃ¼hren unsere Profiathleten natÃ¼rlich zahlreiche HÃ¤rtetests durch. Ferner durchlÃ¤uft jedes Produkt vor der Auslieferung strengste QualitÃ¤tskontrollen. 
Wie es in Ihrem Fall zu einem solchen Ergebnis kommen konnte, ist uns unklar und aus den Bildern kaum nachvollziehbar. Inwiefern es sich um einen mÃ¶glichen Produktionsfehler handelt, kÃ¶nnen wir erst mit Sichtung der Jacke klÃ¤ren. Senden Sie Ihre Jacke bitte an 


TrerÃ¨ S.r.L. Innovation Hosiery
z. Hd. Frau Lorena Boccola
Via Modena 18
I - 46041 Asola MN

Ihre Jacke wird natÃ¼rlich unverzÃ¼glich ersetzt.

Mit besten GrÃ¼Ãen 
Ihr
X-BIONICÂ®/X-SOCKSÂ® Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## garbel (6. Juli 2009)

xbionic schrieb:


> Sehr geehrter Alpenrebell,
> 
> wir von X-BIONIC sind auf Ihren Beitrag aufmerksam geworden. Feedback unserer Kunden ist uns wichtig, deshalb auch die zahlreichen Testaktionen unter dem Motto âNichts ist ehrlicher als die eigene Erfahrungâ. Durch unzÃ¤hlige gefahrene Kilometer unserer Testteilnehmer und dem daraus resultierenden, fundierten Feedback *stimmen wir unsere Produkte genau auf die BedÃ¼rfnisse unserer Kunden ab*.
> 
> ...



Es ist ja schÃ¶n, daÃ sich mal ein "Offizieller" zu Wort meldet und eine kulante Regelung anbietet, aber warum mÃ¼Ãt ihr eigentlich immer so am Rad drehen? Der letzte Absatz hÃ¤tte es doch auch getan...


----------



## JHDVi (7. Juli 2009)

Leider wieder nichts gekommen um bei dem Wetter zu testen


----------



## fissenid (7. Juli 2009)

HallO!

ich habe mein Testpaket erhalten. Die Klamotten machen einen guten Eindruck. Leider wurde anstelle eines ärmellosen Trikot in Schwarz eines mit Armen in Grün geliefert. 

Getestet habe ich noch nicht, denn die Zeit fehlt gerade etwas. Die Regenjacke habe ich nicht geordert, denn meine Vaude mit Event klappt auch bestens!!!

Die neue Hose ist von der Optik etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig...... macht nen Unterwäscheeindruck.... und das Polster sitzt innen und außen!!!


----------



## JHDVi (7. Juli 2009)

Hallo Fissenid

Wie sitzt die Hose?
Kann ichs wagen die am Samstag für den Marathon anzuziehen?
Hab mir am Sonntag schon einen Wolf geholt weils ständig nass war.


----------



## fissenid (7. Juli 2009)

JHDVi schrieb:


> Hallo Fissenid
> 
> Wie sitzt die Hose?
> Kann ichs wagen die am Samstag für den Marathon anzuziehen?
> Hab mir am Sonntag schon einen Wolf geholt weils ständig nass war.



HallO!

die Hose sitzt gut. Macht einen recht engen eindruck, aber wenn du sie anhast...... merkt man sie kaum.... trage Größe L bei 175 cm und 78 kg.....

Das Fennec Trikot sitzt auch gut, nur die Kombination von Hose und Trikot wirkt wie ein Schlafanzug...


----------



## polo (7. Juli 2009)

xbionic schrieb:


> Aufgrund überragender, neutralen Testergebnisse



gibt's da mehr information, links...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpenrebell (8. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen Frau Boccola,

ich habe Ihnen eine E-Mail geschrieben.
Es würde mich freuen wenn wir die Sache klären könnten.


----------



## Alpenrebell (9. Juli 2009)

test


----------



## Alpenrebell (9. Juli 2009)

Stand der Dinge:
am 07.07.2009 an Trerè S.r.L. Innovation Hosiery z. H. Frau Boccola eine E-Mail geschickt- bis heute  keine Antwort 
07.07.2009 auf der x-bionic Webseite im Community -Forum -SymeFrame Biking Jacket dieselbe Antwort bekommen wie oben.
Zur Klärung des Vorfalls habe ich dann am selben Tag eine Post an den Verfasser zurück geschickt.

bis dato keine Antwort


----------



## Bike_Bartel (10. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
ich hab vor einiger Zeit mal über die Webseite X-bionic angeschrieben. Hat bestens funktioniert. Die Adresse lautet [email protected].
Ist einen Versuch wert!


----------



## Dinkelbrot (10. Juli 2009)

Hab die Jacke heute bekommen, Größe L.
Passt überhaupt nicht. Ich geb sie meiner Frau, die ist 1,70 und schlank. Ihr 
steht Sie gut und passt auch. Verarbeitung ist o.k. 
Ich bin 1,85 und weis jetzt nicht, was ich mir kaufen soll. Gibt es für die Jacke eine
Kaputze? Ich hab da mal was gelesen.


----------



## GustavS (10. Juli 2009)

Ich hatte aus den Beiträgen zuvor auch gesehen, dass mir eine Jacke in "L" wohl zu klein sein wird und habe an X-Bionic eine Mail geschrieben, mit der Bitte, die Größe auf XL zu ändern. In einer ersten Antwort hieß es, dass das nicht geht. Gestern bekam ich die Info, sie würden es zumindest versuchen, können es aber nicht versprechen.

Zumindest habe ich heute die anderen Testsachen bekommen, die Entscheidung für XL war richtig. Denn Fennec-Hose und -Shirt in Größe L passen mir (1,84 und 80) nicht wirklich, obwohl die Größenangabe bei X-Bionic hieß L=50-52 (oder sogar 52-54? ich weiß nicht mehr genau). Meiner Frau hingegen (1,78 und 60) passen die Teile wunderbar (Shirt ein klitzeklein wenig zu groß...)


----------



## Alpenrebell (10. Juli 2009)

Bike_Bartel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hab vor einiger Zeit mal über die Webseite X-bionic angeschrieben. Hat bestens funktioniert. Die Adresse lautet [email protected].
> Ist einen Versuch wert!


Hallo Bike_Bartel,

danke für deinen Hinweis mit der E-Mail Adresse.
Die von x-Bionic haben mir heute auch den selben Link geschickt.
Mal sehen ob dieses mal was positives rauskommt. 
Das ganze ist schon eine richtige Odysse.
Warum ich mir das noch an tue? 
Wer selber im Verkauf oder Vertrieb ist lernt das eine Reklamation die zweite Chance ist einen Kunden zufrieden zu stellen.
Positive PR ist das ja nicht gerade.


----------



## Alpenrebell (13. Juli 2009)

*Vielen Dank fÃ¼r Feedback*

mein Schreiben an X-technology und die ausfÃ¼hrliche Antwort

*X-Technology Swiss GmbH*
*Samstagernstr.45*
*CH- 8832 Wollerau*



  Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

  schÃ¶n, dass Sie sich auf mtb-news.de zu meinem Thema: ,,SymFrame Bike Rain JacketÂ´Â´ gemeldet haben.
  Beim Bikefestival 2008 und 2009 bin ich auf Ihre tolle Jacke  aufmerksam geworden.
  Der Nanoeffekt der âsymbionic  Membraneâ war genau das, was ich fÃ¼r einen Alpencross gesucht habe. Eine super Allroundjacke habe ich mir gedacht. Ich hatte auch die Gelegenheit wÃ¤hrend des Festivals die Jacke auszuleihen und ausgiebig beim Biken zu testen.
  Die Jacke ist sehr schÃ¶n verarbeitet und wurde mit sehr viel Liebe zum Detail gefertigt.
  Was mich beeindruckt hat, war die Leichtigkeit, die AtmungsaktivitÃ¤t und die Wasserresistenz (sogar unter flieÃendem Wasser!).
  Daraufhin habe ich mich entschlossen,  dass nur diese Jacke in Frage kommt und mich zum Kauf entschieden.
  Dann der Schock! Die Regenjacke konnte nicht mal in den ersten 10 Minuten dem Regen standhalten. Der Stoff hat  sich sofort mit Wasser voll gesaugt! Hoffentlich handelt es sich hier nur um einen bedauerlichen Einzelfall!
  Nach dieser herben EnttÃ¤uschung habe ich die Jacke dem HÃ¤ndler zurÃ¼ckgegeben.


Ich habe bereits einige Produkte von X-Bionic erworben und war damit auch immer sehr zufrieden. Im Gegensatz zu der Testjacke in Riva / Festival 2008 /2009 hat mich die Ã¼berarbeitete Jacke nicht mehr Ã¼berzeugt. Weder der Sitz der Jacke, noch andere verÃ¤nderte Details (z.B. Ãrmelbund) trugen zu mehr Tragekomfort bei. Deshalb meine Frage: WÃ¤re es mÃ¶glich, eine solche Testjacke Gr. M gegen Bezahlung zu erhalten? Getreu Ihrem Motto âNichts ist ehrlicher als die eigene Erfahrungâ

  Mit freundlichen GrÃ¼Ãen


  Alpenrebell

*Antwort von x-technology ( X-Bionic)*


  [FONT="]vielen Dank fÃ¼r Ihr Feedback. Leider sind die in Riva prÃ¤sentierten Jacken
nicht kÃ¤uflich zu erwerben, da es sich hierbei um Prototypen handelt. Wie
bereits erwÃ¤hnt, handelt es sich hÃ¶chstwahrscheinlich in Ihrem Fall um einen
Fabrikationsfehler, den wir ausgiebig untersuchen werden.



Mit freundlichen GrÃ¼Ãen


So viel zu dieser Firma.
FÃ¼r mich ist das Thema X- Bionic und Ihre Produkte damit beendet.
Werbung mach ich dafÃ¼r bestimmt keine.
[/FONT]


----------



## garbel (13. Juli 2009)

Alpenrebell schrieb:


> *
> Für mich ist das Thema X- Bionic und Ihre Produkte damit beendet.
> Werbung mach ich dafür bestimmt keine.
> [/FONT]*


*

Nimm DIE . Ich hab meine mittlerweile erhalten und bin sehr zufrieden. Funktion top, Verarbeitung top. Fällt groß aus.*


----------



## Alpenrebell (13. Juli 2009)

Nein danke bin geheilt von dieser Firma


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpenrebell (13. Juli 2009)

Was ich super fände wenn mehr Leute ihre Erfahrungen hier und noch wichtiger auf der X-Bionic Webseite im Forum abgeben damit der Hersteller und auch Interessierte Kunden sich eine eigene Meinung bilden können.
Also an alle die gute oder schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht haben bitte im Forum anmelden und eure Meinung abgeben.

Gruß der Alpenrebell


----------



## Alpenrebell (17. Juli 2009)

Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr z.b. als Tester gemacht?


----------



## JHDVi (17. Juli 2009)

Also mit der Fenec Hose bin ich sehr zufrieden.
Hatte die Samstag beim Albstadtmarathon erstmal an trotz Bedenken, da ich mir am Sonntag bei Regen einen schönen Wolf geholt hatte.

Die 85 km sehr gut überstanden. Die HOse behalte ich.

Das Shirt kommt mir etwas warm vor


----------



## Alpenrebell (28. Juli 2009)

Von wegen die undichte Symframe Bike Rain Jacke bei mir war ein Einzelfall!
Wenn man auf der Webseite von X-bionic geht und unter :http://www.x-bionic.com/#/de/community/forums/biking/testkleidung-bike-wear/328163 findet man noch einen der negative Erfahrungen mit der ach so super Jacke gemacht hat.
Und ich bin mir sicher da kommen noch einige dazu.


----------



## JHDVi (29. Juli 2009)

habe meine Testjacke immer noch nicht bekommen


----------



## GustavS (29. Juli 2009)

JHDVi schrieb:


> habe meine Testjacke immer noch nicht bekommen



dito

 (aus einer X-Bionic-Mail v. 8.7.09: "Die SymFrame Biking Jacket ist in dieser Lieferung leider noch nicht enthalten,  wird aber zwischen dem 20. und 24. Juli nachgesendet.")


----------



## Alpenrebell (29. Juli 2009)

Wie man sieht gibt es anscheinden doch größere Probleme mit der Jacke.
Nicht um sonst hat z.b. der Zweirad Stadler seine kompletten Symframe Jacken zurück geschickt.


----------



## JHDVi (5. August 2009)

Habe gestern die Jacke bekommen.
Leider in schwarz und nicht rot.

Passt sogar die Gr L bei 180 cm und 78 kg

Unten hat man die  Möglichkeit die Jacke enger zu machen.

War das immer so.

Packmaß leider sehr groß und auch ziemlich schwer.

Mal warten bis Regen kommt.


----------



## Alpenrebell (6. August 2009)

Anscheinend haben sie die Jacke jetzt in passenden Größen Produzieren lassen.
Wurde aber auch Zeit.
Bisher konnte man die Jacke am unteren Saum leider nicht enger machen.
Bin ja mal gespannt wie dicht die Jacke nun ist.
Fotos von der alten Jacke findest du weiter oben.
Hast du die Jacke schon mal unter fließendes Wasser oder unter die Dusche gehalten zum testen der dichtheit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (6. August 2009)

lauter weiße mäuse.


----------



## Alpenrebell (6. August 2009)

polo schrieb:


> lauter weiße mäuse.



Wie meinst du das?


----------



## polo (6. August 2009)

ihr seid nicht nur offensichtlich labormäuse, mit denen man herumexperimentiert, sondern ihr sollt auch noch unbezahlt als tester werbung machen.


----------



## Alpenrebell (6. August 2009)

polo schrieb:


> ihr seid nicht nur offensichtlich labormäuse, mit denen man herumexperimentiert, sondern ihr sollt auch noch unbezahlt als tester werbung machen.




Da hast du schon ganz recht. 
Die Sache war eigentlich eine Clevere Marketing maßnahme.
Aber der Schuß ging nach hinten los.
Zuviele Kunden und auch Tester haben negative Erfahrungen damit gemacht und es auch im Internet publiziert.
Mal sehen was noch alles kommt.
Finde es nach dem ich mich ziehmlich über die Firma geärgert habe mittlerweile schon belustigend.


----------



## GustavS (6. August 2009)

polo schrieb:


> ihr seid nicht nur offensichtlich labormäuse, mit denen man herumexperimentiert, sondern ihr sollt auch noch unbezahlt als tester werbung machen.



Du würdest Dein Rad (was auch immer das ist ) auch nicht zum halben Preis kaufen, wenn Du das neueste Modell bekämst, ODER??? Dazu mit der Option, es zurück zu geben, wenn es Dir nicht gefällt. Du bist eben ein besserer Mensch, als wir Gierhälse.


----------



## polo (6. August 2009)

nee, wenn die bedingungen stimmen, dann würde ich durchaus auch an einem vormarkttest teilnehmen. 
die ganzen rahmenbedingungen bei x-bionic erscheinen mir allerdings eher dubios, die vielen produkt- und kommunikationsschwierigkeiten machen die sache dann problematisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GustavS (6. August 2009)

polo schrieb:


> die ganzen rahmenbedingungen bei x-bionic erscheinen mir allerdings eher dubios, die vielen produkt- und kommunikationsschwierigkeiten machen die sache dann problematisch.



nur hat das ja im Vorfeld keiner geahnt... 

Die Jacke hatte ich im letzten Jahr in Willingen probiert, da machte sie einen grundsoliden Eindruck. Zumindest haben die Fritzen von X-Bionic richtig gutes Material unters (radfahrende) Volk geworfen. 

Ich würde auch gern mal die "weltbeste" Radhose von Assos zu diesen Konditionen testen, doch für mich hier im Hohen Norden ist es ja schon schwer, solche sündteuren Sachen (wenigstens mal zum Anprobieren) zu finden. Ihr habt da südlich von uns gut Reden, bei Euch in den Shops kann man sicher X-Bionic oder Assos und Co. ausgiebig testen  (oder vielleicht ja auch doch nicht?? )


----------



## polo (6. August 2009)

imgrs schrieb:


> nur hat das ja im Vorfeld keiner geahnt...


stimmt schon. dennoch: den werbeteil habe ich ziemlich früh hier im thread erwähnt. v.a. aber finde ich es zweifelhaft, daß es bis heute keine vernünftigen informationen etwa zur jacke gibt.


----------



## Jocki (6. August 2009)

Ist doch schon wieder völlig veraltet das aktuelle Modell! Inzwischen gibt es so ne Version:





Mit justierbarem Belüftungsgitter an der Brust!
Anscheinend aber auch schon wieder in überarbeitung.


----------



## GustavS (6. August 2009)

Also beim (kurzen) Blick auf die HP von X-B. findest Du diese Jacke (andere Farbe, evtl. auch andere Features) unter "Ski Jacket XITANIT". Wäre ja auch nicht so sinnvoll, vorn auf eine Radjacke diese "Protektoren" draufzuschrauben...


----------



## Jocki (6. August 2009)

Von der Bikejacke gibts noch kein Bild im Netz. In Regensburg beim Radmarathon hing die Bikeversion (mit den Protektoren) auf dem X-Bionic Stand. Der Händler der sie bei uns vertreibt hat mir auch davon erzählt.

Hier mal der Link zur "Technik":
http://www.tck-sports.nl/media/Dealer/x-bionic/Persberichten_internationaal/Zomer%202010/X-BIONIC_Outdoor_Shark_Jacket.pdf


----------



## GustavS (6. August 2009)

Also ich habe heute diese hier (leider in schwarz) bekommen: http://www.x-bionic.com/#/en/site/products/men/biking/symframe-biking-jacket/135010
Zumindest sieht meine Jacke genau so aus.


----------



## JHDVi (7. August 2009)

Hat jemand schon den Test mit der Wasserpipette gemacht?
Finde der Wassertropfen verschwindet nicht gleich.

Die Dinger am Rücken stören mich doch arg.


----------



## Alpenrebell (7. August 2009)

Jocki schrieb:


> Von der Bikejacke gibts noch kein Bild im Netz. In Regensburg beim Radmarathon hing die Bikeversion (mit den Protektoren) auf dem X-Bionic Stand. Der Händler der sie bei uns vertreibt hat mir auch davon erzählt.
> 
> Hier mal der Link zur "Technik":
> http://www.tck-sports.nl/media/Deal.../Zomer 2010/X-BIONIC_Outdoor_Shark_Jacket.pdf



Hi Jocki, 

das ist ja mal was ganz neues über die Jacke.
Super das du uns den Link eingestelt hast.


----------



## GustavS (7. August 2009)

Euch ist schon klar, dass die im Artikel beschriebene Jacke die OUTDOOR- und nicht die zum Test ausgelieferte RAD-Jacke ist, oder? Wobei vielleicht nichts dagegen spricht, diese zum Wandern und Radfahren anzuziehen. Aber vielleicht ist der Stoff der Radjacke auch etwas atmungsaktiver...?

Übrigens sind bei meiner Jacke oben im Halsbereich jeweils links und rechts ein paar mittelgroße Löcher, die diesen "Intake"-Effekt wohl unterstützen. Und die Höcker in der Rückseite der Jacke helfen dann wohl, diese Luft abzuleiten... 

Wäre ja schön, wenn hier mal ein X-Bionic-Experte/-MA ein paar klärende (und für einige auch entschuldigende) Worte einfließen lassen könnte.


----------



## Alpenrebell (7. August 2009)

imgrs schrieb:


> Euch ist schon klar, dass die im Artikel beschriebene Jacke die OUTDOOR- und nicht die zum Test ausgelieferte RAD-Jacke ist, oder? Wobei vielleicht nichts dagegen spricht, diese zum Wandern und Radfahren anzuziehen. Aber vielleicht ist der Stoff der Radjacke auch etwas atmungsaktiver...?
> 
> Übrigens sind bei meiner Jacke oben im Halsbereich jeweils links und rechts ein paar mittelgroße Löcher, die diesen "Intake"-Effekt wohl unterstützen. Und die Höcker in der Rückseite der Jacke helfen dann wohl, diese Luft abzuleiten...
> 
> Wäre ja schön, wenn hier mal ein X-Bionic-Experte/-MA ein paar klärende (und für einige auch entschuldigende) Worte einfließen lassen könnte.




Guten Morgen,

Registriere dich doch auf der Webseite von X-Bionic und gebe mal deine Meinung in der Community im Bike Forum ab. Damit endlich mal was geschieht bei der Firma.
Leider schimpft man nur über eine Firma aber man sagt es allen außer ihr selbst.
Ausserdem ist es eine gute Info für alle die sich über die Produkte ernsthaft informieren wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GustavS (7. August 2009)

Ich habe mit den Fritzen diverse Mails ausgetauscht und dort meinem Ärger/Unverständnis/Problemen Luft gemacht. Bisher haben Sie recht freundlich, gut und vor allem zeitnah reagiert. Und da ich (in Ermangelung schlechten Wetters und wegen unpassender Fennec-Größen) noch keine echte Erfahrung mit den X-B.-Sachen habe, werde ich in deren Forum erst was reinschreiben, wenn ich nicht nur meckern kann, weil sich die Lieferung verzögert hat, sondern wenn ich das Zeugs ausführlich testen konnte (vor allem, weil ich ja eigentlich das Zeug für lau testen kann und zum halben Preis kaufe, wenn es das für mich wert ist). Und nur weil beim ersten Anziehen der Jacke gleich eines der Bündchengummis aus dem "Endanschlag" gerissen ist, werde ich die Pferde nicht scheu machen. Es geht für mich darum, taugt die Jacke (vor allem wegen der Membran) was oder nicht.


----------



## tzmtb (7. August 2009)

Hi, tja ich warte noch auf die Lieferung (seid dem 19.6.).
Bisher immer lustige Mails wie Verzögerung bei der Produktion.
Letzten Freitag dann sie wäre unterwegs und am Mittwoch da.
Leider sinkt mein Vertrauen so richtig gegen null.
Naja da schreib ich nochmal eine Mail...

Bis denn.


----------



## JHDVi (11. August 2009)

Habe gestern erstmals die Jacke angehabt und geschwitzt wie ein Henker.
Nach 15 Min und Berg 700m Länge war das Shirt patschnass.

Merke nichts von guter Wasserdampfdurchlässigkeit

Ist das normal bei den neuen Regenjacken.

Sitzt aber sonst gut. Hinten der Abzug stört irgendwie. Die Teile sind zu steif.
Verdirbt aber auch damit das Packmass und Gewicht.

Können die Verschlüsse so schnell abreißen IMGRS?


----------



## Bike_Bartel (11. August 2009)

Hat jemand schon die anderen Sachen getestet. Da gab's ja noch shirt, hosen, usw. zu testen!


----------



## GustavS (11. August 2009)

JHDVi schrieb:


> Habe gestern erstmals die Jacke angehabt und geschwitzt wie ein Henker. Nach 15 Min und Berg 700m Länge war das Shirt patschnass. Merke nichts von guter Wasserdampfdurchlässigkeit. Ist das normal bei den neuen Regenjacken.
> 
> Sitzt aber sonst gut. Hinten der Abzug stört irgendwie. Die Teile sind zu steif. Verdirbt aber auch damit das Packmass und Gewicht.
> 
> Können die Verschlüsse so schnell abreißen IMGRS?



Komme gerade vom Laufen (10km). Meine Jacke ist innen nicht knochentrocken, sondern (wirklich nur ganz leicht) feucht. Aber nicht nass, wie meine alte Gore-Jacke. Den Unterschied sieht man am Besten an den Einfassungen dieser "Abstandsdinger", denn die sind aus Plastik und richtig schweißgesprenkelt (wie eben die Gore-Materialien). 

Allerdings ist nicht nur der eine Gummi beim ersten Anfassen (nicht beim Zuziehen!!) ausgerissen, sondern auch der eine von zwei Druckknöpfen, der den Latz auf der Rückseite halten soll. Und auch das ohne "Feindeinwirkung", einfach beim ersten Öffnen.

Auf den (wirklich) letzten Metern begann es zu regnen, dabei fiel mir auf, dass die Tropfen überwiegend nicht abperlen, wie ich es von meinen Mammut-Jacken gewohnt bin. Ich kann aber (noch) nicht sagen, wie es sich dann bei (starkem) Regen und auf längere Zeit verhält.

Diese Abstandshalter sind übrigens nicht ohne... Zumindest beim Humdinger-Shirt (auch von X-Bionic) haben sie den (zur besseren Belüftung) "geriffelten" Teil des Shirts aufgepillt. Und das nach einem 10km-Lauf ohne Rucksack. Ich bin gespannt, was mit meinen glatten Radshirts passiert, wenn ich vornüber gebeugt auf dem Rad einen Alpencross-Rucksack trage...


----------



## Alpenrebell (17. August 2009)

Hilfreich ist auch der Tread: X- bionic Klamotten?
Für den der mehr wissen will.


----------



## GustavS (20. August 2009)

Alpenrebell schrieb:


> Registriere dich doch auf der Webseite von X-Bionic und gebe mal deine Meinung in der Community im Bike Forum ab. Damit endlich mal was geschieht bei der Firma. Leider schimpft man nur über eine Firma aber man sagt es allen außer ihr selbst. Ausserdem ist es eine gute Info für alle die sich über die Produkte ernsthaft informieren wollen.



Produktbewertung nach Testende auftragsgemäß ausgeführt


----------



## Alpenrebell (20. August 2009)

imgrs schrieb:


> nach Testende auftragsgemäß ausgeführt
> 
> Super gemacht bekommst eine glatte eins.
> Hoffentlich beteiligen sich noch ein paar die dieses Forum lesen damit wir hier richtig was bewegen und in Zukunft die Klamotten haben die wir zum richtigen Biken brauchen.
> Dann kann die nächste Tour oder der Alpencross losgehen.


----------



## spacerider (22. August 2009)

Ich bin erst heute auf die Werbung für die Jacke in der Bike 07/09 gestoßen. Zum Glück hab ich dann gleich darauf dies hier im Forum gefunden. Was produzieren die Chinesen da bloß? Die Idee einer solchen  Jacke ist ja sehr schön und hat ja wohl bei Prototypen bestens funktioniert. Dank der Hinweise werde ich mir die nur kaufen wenn ich sie in einem Laden anprobieren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hufi (23. August 2009)

Hallo 
sehr interessant was Ihr da schreibt. Für mich hat sich das Thema wohl erstmal erledigt. Wär ja auch zu schön gewesen eine Kombi aus Wind und Regenjacke zu haben. Na mal sehen wann ich so eine Jacke im Laden sehe. Übrigens der Schymek hat sie in seinem Amazon Shop auch nicht drin obwohl er sie in höchsten Tönen in seinem Test lobt. 
http://www.schymik.de/wordpress/?p=243

@imgrs
Du wirst doch wohl der bodenstänigen Marke aus der Schweiz nicht untreu werden
Wenn Du die Sachen im Oktober noch hast, bring sie bitte mal mit zum
"back to the roots"


----------



## GustavS (23. August 2009)

Hufi schrieb:


> @imgrs
> Du wirst doch wohl der bodenstänigen Marke aus der Schweiz nicht untreu werden
> Wenn Du die Sachen im Oktober noch hast, bring sie bitte mal mit zum "back to the roots"



zu 1. NEIN, ABER
wenn ich mit der Eiger ein klein wenig schneller fahre, als mit Standgas, dann tropft es im Inneren herunter. Das hatte ich mit der X-B. nicht.
zu 2. Na klar, auch wenn ich vom ganzen Testaket nur die Jacke und das Humdinger Shirt behalten werde, bringe ich Dir/Euch das alles mal mit...


----------



## Deleted 151460 (25. August 2009)

Bike_Bartel schrieb:


> Hi, bin eigentlich nur Leser in diesem Forum. bin aber schon vor längerer Zeit auf einen Testbericht gestoßen, der zu diesem Thema passt. Selbst hab ich die Jacke nicht getestet!
> 
> http://www.schymik.de/wordpress/?p=243
> 
> Hoffe das hilft dir weiter!


 
also bei gesponsorten? Testberichten wäre ich vorsichtig.

Wie in jeder Regenjacke schwitzt Du auch in dem Teil. Das gabnze Wundermarketinggedöns ist wie auch bei deren Socken usw. meiner Meinung nach für die Tonne.
Dazu kommt ein stolzer Preis.

Das beste Preisleistungsverhältnis bietet, so finde ich, die eVent Jacken und Hosen von Endura.
eVent ist auch eine anerkannt gute Membrane.

Nachtrag: läßt man in dem oben genannten Testbericht Wörter wie bionisch weg, kommt auf eine Funktionsbeschreibung die für 'Membranen wie Gore, eVent und wie sie alle heißen gilt.
Nicht die Temperatur ist der Motor, sondern der Druckunterschied zw. innen und außen (wird durch Tempreatur erreicht). Dies führt dazu, daß die Feuchtigkeit durch die Membrane gedrückt wird.
Deshalb funktionieren die Teile auch im Sommer nicht so richtig, außer das sie Wasserdicht sind.

Der Spaceframe ist spätestens bei Rucksackgebrauch und gebeugter Haltung fraglich. Unterarmreisverschlüsse erreichen das gleiche.

Wie gesagt, meine Persönliche Meinung


----------



## GustavS (25. August 2009)

absteigen schrieb:


> also bei gesponsorten? Testberichten wäre ich vorsichtig.
> 
> Wie in jeder Regenjacke schwitzt Du auch in dem Teil. Das ganze Wundermarketinggedöns ist wie auch bei deren Socken usw. meiner Meinung nach für die Tonne. Dazu kommt ein stolzer Preis.
> 
> ...



Ich war/bin einer der Tester der Regenjacke, bin also auch irgendwie gesponsort. Trotzdem ist meine Erfahrung nicht gekauft...    Und ich kann die Jacke mit einer Gore-Radjacke (die dünne, deren Membran innen hell zu sehen war, die es in schwarz, schwarz/blau und schwarz/gelb gab und die am Hals den Klett hatte, um dort eine (schweineteure) Kapuze zu montieren-evtl erinnert sich der eine oder andere), mit einer recht neuen PacLite-Jacke und mit diversen Mammut-Zwei- und Drei-Lagen-Jacken sowie der Alp-X-Regenhose vergleichen. 

Es stimmt, in allen schwitzt man, die Jacken verhindern die Schweißbildung nicht, sondern verstärken sie. ABER: Die X-B.-Jacke ist die bisher einzige von mir probierte Regenbekleidung, die auf der Innenseite keine Sturzbäche hervorruft. Und ich denke mal, wenn die Innenseite der Jacke patschnass ist, kann die beste Membran nicht funktionieren, da herkömmliche Membranen Dampf durchlassen, aber keine Wassertropfen. Und durch patschnassen Stoff diffundiert kein Wasserdampf. Diese (nenn es bionisch oder wie Du willst) andere Membran hat also einen (zumindest für mich hautnah erlebbaren) gewissen Vorteil.   "Klugschieter-Modus aus" 

Ich würde vorschlagen, probier die Jacke einfach einmal aus, dann könnte es vielleicht sein, dass Du doch nicht alle Vorbehalte gegen sie aufrecht erhältst.


----------



## Deleted 151460 (25. August 2009)

imgrs schrieb:


> Ich war/bin einer der Tester der Regenjacke, bin also auch irgendwie gesponsort. Trotzdem ist meine Erfahrung nicht gekauft...  Und ich kann die Jacke mit einer Gore-Radjacke (die dÃ¼nne, deren Membran innen hell zu sehen war, die es in schwarz, schwarz/blau und schwarz/gelb gab und die am Hals den Klett hatte, um dort eine (schweineteure) Kapuze zu montieren-evtl erinnert sich der eine oder andere), mit einer recht neuen PacLite-Jacke und mit diversen Mammut-Zwei- und Drei-Lagen-Jacken sowie der Alp-X-Regenhose vergleichen.
> 
> Es stimmt, in allen schwitzt man, die Jacken verhindern die SchweiÃbildung nicht, sondern verstÃ¤rken sie. ABER: Die X-B.-Jacke ist die bisher einzige von mir probierte Regenbekleidung, die auf der Innenseite keine SturzbÃ¤che hervorruft. Und ich denke mal, wenn die Innenseite der Jacke patschnass ist, kann die beste Membran nicht funktionieren, da herkÃ¶mmliche Membranen Dampf durchlassen, aber keine Wassertropfen. Und durch patschnassen Stoff diffundiert kein Wasserdampf. Diese (nenn es bionisch oder wie Du willst) andere Membran hat also einen (zumindest fÃ¼r mich hautnah erlebbaren) gewissen Vorteil.  "Klugschieter-Modus aus"
> 
> Ich wÃ¼rde vorschlagen, probier die Jacke einfach einmal aus, dann kÃ¶nnte es vielleicht sein, dass Du doch nicht alle Vorbehalte gegen sie aufrecht erhÃ¤ltst.


 
Habe ich schon gemacht, somit sind dies keine Vorbehalte, sondern Erfahrungen.
Ich habe auch nicht gesagt, daÃ die JAcke nichts taugt. Sondern nur, daÃ es fÃ¼r 100â¬ weniger Jacken gibt, die Feuchtigkeitstechnisch gleiches bieten und speziell die Membran eVent erwÃ¤hnt.
Und wie gesagt, der UnterarmreisverschluÃ, vielleicht noch mit einer Klappe am RÃ¼cken (funktioniert bei Rucksackgebrauch genausowenig wie diese Abstandshalter) sorgt fÃ¼r die gleiche DurchlÃ¼ftung.


----------



## GustavS (7. September 2009)

imgrs schrieb:


> Allerdings ist nicht nur der eine Gummi beim ersten Anfassen (nicht beim Zuziehen!!) ausgerissen, sondern auch der eine von zwei Druckknöpfen, der den Latz auf der Rückseite halten soll. Und auch das ohne "Feindeinwirkung", einfach beim ersten Öffnen.



Habe eine Reklamations-Mail an X-B. geschickt und bekomme jetzt wohl eine neue Jacke zugeschickt (hoffentlich klappt es auch mit der anderen Farbe).

So stelle ich mir den Support für dermaßen teure Sachen vor. 

@absteigen:  nicht das Du denkst, ich werde von X-B. gesponsort, das hat mit meiner Sugoi-RS-Bib-Short vor einiger Zeit genauso gut geklappt.  (und in Kanada haben die eine total nette, sogar deutschsprachige Ansprechpartnerin)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GustavS (8. September 2009)

Falls es jemanden interessiert, habe ich meine Jacke (in XL) heute noch schnell mal auf die Waage gelegt: 411g


----------



## 20madmax08 (13. November 2009)

hallo biker,
habe jetzt seit einer woche die symframe Jacke und die Energie Accumulator Wäsche von X-bionic.  leider fehlt noch die nötige kälte um alles ausgiebig zu testen aber Bericht folgt noch wenn erwünscht


----------



## GustavS (13. November 2009)

GustavS schrieb:


> Falls es jemanden interessiert, habe ich meine Jacke (in XL) heute noch schnell mal auf die Waage gelegt: 411g



und da ich sie inzwischen auch in L habe: 401g


----------



## Alpenrebell (13. November 2009)

leider fehlt noch die nötige kälte um alles ausgiebig zu testen 

Warum fehlt dir dazu die nötige kälte zum testen?
Bei dieser Bekleidung handelt es sich um Sommerkleidung und nicht um speziele Herbst oder Winter Thermokleidung.


----------



## apoptygma (13. November 2009)

20madmax08 schrieb:


> und die Energie Accumulator Wäsche von X-bionic.  leider fehlt noch die nötige kälte um alles ausgiebig zu testen aber Bericht folgt noch wenn erwünscht






Also das Unterziehdingen hab ich auch und es ist schon gut bei diesen Temperaturen nur mit Langarm drüber zu tragen


----------



## rabumtb (1. Januar 2010)

Hallo X-Bionic-Freunde ;-)

Da ich auch Erfahrungen mit dieser Jacke gemacht habe, die ich für mitteilungswert halte, habe ich mir hier einen Account angelegt und berichte wie folgt:

Im Juli habe ich mir die Jacke in der Rose Biketown gekauft und war zunächst begeistert, weil es seit dem nicht mehr geregnet hat - selbst Ende September im Karwendel nicht. Die Jacke sitzt total klasse, wenn man in Bike-Haltung ist. Als einzige von allen getesteten schlägt sie keine Beule vor der Brust, drückt nicht am Hals und ist super funktional eng. Auch die Abstandhalter am Rücken waren in Kombination mit meinem Ergon-Rucksacke super! Schweiß saugt sie auf und gibt ihn nach außen ab. Ich wollte keine andere Jacke mehr!

Im November dann gab es kein Pardon mehr: es hat bei uns im Ruhrgebiet gnadenlos geschüttet! Und ich bin gnadenlos nass geworden! Ich dachte erst, ich wäre zu blöd, eine Jacke richtig anzuziehen, aber egal, was ich gemacht habe, ich wurde nass. Und zwar durch die Ärmel (auf ganzer Länge), durch die Schultern, eigentlich überall. Ich hatte das nicht verstanden, weil ich die Jacke nach dem Kauf unter den Wasserhahn gehalten hatte und das Wasser toll abperlte. Das tat es jetzt nicht mehr und auch die Membran drunter hat das Wasser nicht aufgehalten. Die Jacke gefiehl mir super, aber war nicht dicht! Und das ist der Hauptzweck dieser Jacke, oder? Den Rest meiner neuen Regenausstattung (Hose, Schuhüberzieher, Kapuze) hatte ich übrigens von Gore gewählt und bin mit diesem Zeugs hoch zufrieden. Ich wollte die Jacke im Laufe des Dezembers reklamieren, war aber zu busy.

Nach Weihnachten bin ich dann zur Biketown gefahren (noch in den sechs Monaten Gewährleistung) und Rose hat die Jacke ohne jede Umstände zurückgenommen und mir sofort den vollen Kaufpreis bar erstattet! Das Problem war dort auch schon bekannt und die gesamte Lieferung von X-Bionic wurde bereits zurückgeschickt. Ich habe das Geld dann sofort in der Biketown in die Alp-X-Jacke von Gore investiert - passend zu meiner Alp-X-Hose und -Kapuze - und bin die letzten Tage mehrfach in dickem Regen um die null Grad gefahren und habe mich dabei auch richtig dreckig gemacht ;-) Und was soll ich sagen? Das Gore-Zeugs ist super! Ich zieh halt ein Wintertrikot oder eine Soft-Shell drunter und gut ist. Wenn man ordentlich tritt schwitzt man so oder so - wichtig ist doch, dass einem dabei nicht kalt wird und nicht noch ohne Ende Wasser von außen dabei kommt, oder? Und das leistet mein jetziges Zeugs super.

Ich finde es sehr schade, dass X-Bionic die Jacke nicht ausgetestet hat, sondern hier einen auf Banana-Product macht und das Produkt beim Kunden reifen lässt. Ich fahre seit über einem Jahr mit der kurzen Trägerhose sowie verschiedenen Unterhemden und Socken von X-Bionic - und meine Frau auch. Und damit sind wir beide super zufrieden (das Zeugs stinkt nur elendig nach Gebrauch) und werden diese Produkte auch weiter kaufen und empfehlen - aber künftig deutlich vorsichtiger sein!

Ein Dank nochmal an Rose Biketown: top Service!!!

Happy trails
Ralf


----------



## Jocki (3. Juni 2010)

Bei meinem Haus- und Hofhändler hat der Chef von X-Bionic ein paar  seiner neuesten Jacken vorbeigebracht. Nennt sich Running Wind Jacket. Die Vorderseite besteht aus der X-Bionic membran ohne Oberstoff oder Futter. Die Membran greift sich relativ steif und verfügt über eine Art Wellblechstruktur. Hält man sie gegen das Licht, kann man fast hindurchsehen. Die Rückseite besteht aus einem Softshellmaterial. Die Nähte sind nicht getaped. Die Jacke ist nicht 100% wasserdicht! Zu sehen im  OnlineKatalog auf der X-Bionic Homepage.
Nachdem mir das gute Stück recht gut gepasst hat hab ich mal im Interesse der Allgemeinheit zugeschlagen und 250 Euro geopfert.

Hab die Jacke diese Woche 3x beim Laufen  im hügeligen Gelände getragen. Waren jeweils ca. 1- 1 1/2 Stunden bei 11-13 °C Außentemperatur. Es hat dabei geschütttet, genießelt, es ging der wind, dann war es wieder trocken etc. Also genau das Wetter wofür es eigentlich keine vernünftige Kleidung gibt. 

Was soll ich sagen- die Membran scheint tatsächlich zu funktionieren. Ich konnte die Jacke die ganze Zeit geschlossen lassen, ohne das Bedürfnis den Reißverschluss zu öffnen. Die subjektive Atmungsaktivität ist ein bischen schlechter wie bei einem (membranfreien) Windbreaker -sensationell! Welchen Anteil dabei der Membranfreie Rücken hat ist schwer zu beurteilen.  Meine gore Windstopperweste mit Netzrücken bietet ein definitiv schlechteres Klima.

Nässe ging bis jetzt nicht durch, dazu hat es aber auch  nicht anhaltend genug geregnet. Die ungetapten Nähte und der Rücken werden aber zwangsläufig Nässe durchlassen. 

Auffällig ist der schlechte Wärmerückhalt der Jacke. Die Jacke kühlt regelrecht nach sobald man stehen bleibt. Man braucht darunter eine hochflorige Faser als Isolationsschicht. 

Haltbarkeit: Wie oben erwähnt scheint bei der Jacke die reine Membran ohne mechanischen Schutz durch eine weitere Stofflage verarbeitet sein. Das ist gut für die Atmungsaktivität aber wahrscheinlich schlecht für die Haltbarkeit. Rucksackträger, klein verpacketes Transportieren im Rucksack, Stürze etc. wird sie wohl nicht so gut vertragen.

Elastizität: ist nicht vorhanden. Die Jacke muß perfekt geschnitten sein(da hat X-Bionic noch was zu lernen) oder etwas größer gewählt werden, damit man sich darin ordentlich bewegen kann.

Fazit: Das Konzept der Jacke ist super für Training bei wechselhaften Wetter. Sowohl beim Laufen als auch beim Biken (der Schnitt passt auch in Bikehaltung) ist man in Frühjahr und Herbst super angezogen. Die Rückengestaltung find ich nicht ideal, da es bei starken Rückenwind unangnehm kalt wird. Auch Detaillösungen wie Ärmelabschlüsse, Rückentasche, Bundlösung etc. haben noch Schwächen. Das mitführen der Jacke in der Trikottasche kann man aufgrund des großen Packmaßes auch vergessen.

Die Membran scheint definitiv Potential zu haben, aber an Schnitt, Gewicht und Ausstattung der Jacken muß X-bionic noch arbeiten.


----------



## GustavS (4. Juni 2010)

Kurzer Zwischenbericht von meiner X-B.-Radjacke: sie ist immer noch dicht gegen Regen und trotzdem hoch atmungsaktiv. 
Kritikpunkt: der erste "Abstandshalter" am Rücken beginnt sich (minimal) zu lösen. Ich habe sie mit Deuter TransAlpine 30 und Deuter Hydro 2.5 genutzt.


----------



## polo (4. Juni 2010)

Jocki schrieb:


> Nachdem mir das gute Stück recht gut gepasst hat hab ich mal im Interesse der Allgemeinheit zugeschlagen und 250 Euro geopfert.


ich hätte da eine wunschliste für tests, wenn du noch etwas geld zu verfügung hast...


----------

